# GoDaddy Purchases Media Temple



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 15, 2013)

Welp.  I'm definitely not a fan of this at all.  

This is an e-mail I got.



> Greetings,
> 
> I am proud to share some momentous news with you today. GoDaddy, the Internet's largest platform for small businesses, has acquired (mt) Media Temple. We will continue operating as an independent and autonomous company and our mission will remain unchanged. However, new investments from GoDaddy will provide us the necessary resources to strengthen our focus on web professionals and will help accelerate our plans to expand internationally.
> 
> ...


Any reactions?


----------



## drmike (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't use either company.   Lots of consolidations occurring and frankly, overdue.

GoDaddy seems to muck things up.  So should be fun watching to see if they take it over and mess up or if they just acquire and leave management in place.


----------



## shunny (Oct 15, 2013)

Yea, I heard about that. Not really a fan of the takeover maaaan. Need to transfer out them domain.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Oct 15, 2013)

I read a lot of skepticism on whether or not GoDaddy will be able to cater to the more technical clients that Media Temple generally has and caters to.


----------



## kaniini (Oct 15, 2013)

I think business is going to be good this month.  Yep.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 15, 2013)

Man, I'd like to be that MediaTemple CEO right now.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, I've experienced GoDaddy's "hosting" once before when a friend of mine decided he was going to go with them for simple shared hosting use. The product we were given was probably one of the most oversold server they had and could barely sustain ten or so hits at a time (granted it was a wordpress installation).

I'm not happy because I hate working with GoDaddy to begin with.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, is there a whole bunch of nonsense in that press release.

"One of the fastest-growing companies in the world".

Give me a break.  According to Wikipedia, they were founded in 1998.  In 15 years, they've grown to 225 employees?  That's adding a mind-blowing 15 employees a year.

Many, many companies have grown faster than that.

One of Los Angeles' original startups?  What does that even mean?  In the IT space?  There were plenty of startups in LA prior to 1998.


----------



## datarealm (Oct 15, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Any reactions?


Quite excited.  MT's grid hosting is one of the few products in the shared space that compares to our load balanced shared hosting.  Being a savvier crowd, hopefully there will be a flow of clients who don't want to be under the care of GoDaddy and head off looking for greener pastures....


----------



## jarland (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know. I mean it's common thought that big business with crap product ruins their acquisitions. However, if you take where I work right now as an example, it's not always true. I think I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuHUk5INUyU

GoDaddy has plenty of positive reviews, I think we can trust that MediaTemple will become even better.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 15, 2013)

I made a 25% "NoDaddy" promo code that I'm advertising on Facebook - I thought it was a pretty good pun.

But in other words, this really sucks!


----------



## datarealm (Oct 15, 2013)

Not a big twitter user -- but they have been lit up with almost all negative commentary and piles of hosts promoting tweets....

There've been a couple good articles posted as well.  This one was quite well written:

http://www.marco.org/2013/10/15/godaddy-mt


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 16, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> I read a lot of skepticism on whether or not GoDaddy will be able to cater to the more technical clients that Media Temple generally has and caters to.


That's true.

Media Temple was on the ride of the Rails community in the beginning and successfully gained the tag "they are able to do the nasty technical stuff". There are a lot of startups that paid the money to get the tech stuff done by them.

They do have nice products/services like CloudTech (security/performance reviews), ProCDN and their one click Grid hosting. Last one using the fency Parallels Plesk 11 including mangaged service.

So they did a good job at selling colorfull point and click hosting to the managers and creatives one.

Clearly a win&win situation.

But they have customers that will never ever want to be customers of GoDaddy.

So this will be a good scenario to what on "how to destroy a brand name".


----------



## Coastercraze (Oct 16, 2013)

'Tis the season for mergers / takeovers I guess... I guess GoDaddy was hungry for some action themselves.


----------



## kaniini (Oct 16, 2013)

jarland said:


> I don't know. I mean it's common thought that big business with crap product ruins their acquisitions. However, if you take where I work right now as an example, it's not always true. I think I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for now.


EIG couldn't ruin something that was already a complete disaster.  After all, the only way you can go after hitting rock bottom is up.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 16, 2013)

I am however happy to see these lines:



> Media Temple will continue to run as an independent business and is not being integrated into GoDaddy. Our customers should not experience any changes to their service levels, pricing, or the expert support we are known for.


----------



## jarland (Oct 17, 2013)

kaniini said:


> EIG couldn't ruin something that was already a complete disaster. After all, the only way you can go after hitting rock bottom is up.


No disaster. A lot of people don't know what they're talking about. I see it first hand. But if you have any info to send back that direction to improve things, feel free to message it to me. I don't do a job just to do it, I'm either making a positive impact or I don't want to be there.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 17, 2013)

So I'm just going to post this here.

http://www.marco.org/2013/10/15/godaddy-mt

In my opinion a pretty accurate and interesting description of the situation, although I will admit he states he never used MediaTemple's services. I think his opinion and stance on web hosting in general is a pretty solid analysis.


----------

